# Juju and Moon (So Fluffy!)



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

aww such pretty birds, I love the coloring of them.


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

Adorable !


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

I especially love the colouring of the black and white one (which one is that?), but they're both beautiful!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks guys! Yes the cuteness is extreme, hehe. I'm sitting here looking over at them as I type, trying not to squee.



Loopy Lou said:


> I especially love the colouring of the black and white one (which one is that?), but they're both beautiful!


That's Juju (Jupiter).  He's a pretty boy, even if he's being a hormonal jerk right now.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

echolalia said:


> Thanks guys! Yes the cuteness is extreme, hehe. I'm sitting here looking over at them as I type, trying not to squee.


Haha i do that all the time with Smokey!


----------



## TMz (Aug 7, 2012)

they are gorgous! I love Juju!


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

They're a beautiful twosome!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

They are both gorgeous cockatiels,I enjoyed all the pictures.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Here's one more I took a little bit later. Couldn't help myself, they just looked too cute.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They are both gorgeous! and I love the last picture, cockatiels always look extra adorable while they sleep


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

A huge D'aaaaaw for the pair! Very cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cockatiel-joel (Jul 8, 2012)

wow they look great and look very friendly


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Aww, what cuties! They look so floofy.


----------



## budgieandtiel (Jul 24, 2012)

They're both cuties, but Juju is absolutely stunning. Lovely pictures.


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

Very very beautiful! What color variation would you call this?


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

My tiels thank you all for the compliments! 

Joel, I'm not sure _nice_ is the word I would use to describe them at the moment, but we're still all getting to know one another. 

Papresq, Juju is a whiteface pied and Moon is a whiteface lutino.


----------

